# 2011 335i idrive controller not responding.



## Anyae92 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. I hope someone can help me out. My CIC iDrive controller is not respnding and the buttons on it do not light up. I went through a lot of forums online with this issue and majority suggested to replace th controller. I tried to connect two other controllers and still nothing. 

The iDrive system itself works through voice connect. This car was in a minor front end accident when I bought it. Battery was drained, but after fixing the car and running it, battery is good. Everything in the car works, except the idrive controller. We're assuming It's not getting power.. We checked the fuse box, fuse box is good, unless it's missing a fuse idk about... 

Maybe the car needs reprograming when switching controllers? 

I can't find anything online. Can anyone help? Thank


----------

